# Ocellatus Blue



## Liang_Sun78 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,

I recently picked up some Ocellatus Blues. I have looked at the profiles and noticed that only the first pic resembled the fish I had.  I was wondering though if anybody had more experience with these fish? Any insights would be great. They are currently in a 75 gallon tank with 3 Fire Fin Comps.

Thanks!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you have a picture of them?


----------



## Liang_Sun78 (Feb 4, 2007)

Some Pics


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

They're pretty cool, I have a dozen of them. I wouldn't keep them with Compressiceps though, they will get bullied or eaten when the Comps get to a big size 6"ish.

Make clusters of shells and notice how each male will claim one and females will join them. Otherwise, just keep them well fed and water changes


----------



## Liang_Sun78 (Feb 4, 2007)

Right now I dont think that will be a problem yet, considering that the comps are not much bigger than the occies. In a few years maybe.


----------

